# Which is highest grade, Pure Red Line or SSS?



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

SSS is used to denote how much white is on the shrimp. Seeing as how PRL/PBL can come in different grades (S, SS, SSS) I feel like the comparison is simply different. Others may view it differently though.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Doc4PC2 said:


> I was wondering which is the highest grade of Crystal Red Shrimp?
> 
> The Pure Red Line or the SSS grade?


If I remember correctly I think the pure red line is the purest form of CRS meaning it hasn't been crossed with any other form of bee shrimp? The pure red line shrimp will usually have more solid vibrant color than regular CRS which also commands a higher price....I think lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

PRL just means it hasn't been crossed with Goldens/Snow Whites/et al. Or in most cases, hasn't been crossed in so many generations they no longer produce Goldens and such.

PRL is in no way an indicator of grade. I've had PRLs that were hideous-looking. To get gorgeous shrimp, you have to cull and selectively breed.


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

Pure red line refers to CRS that has never been crossed with any other shrimp, or has been crossed so long ago that those non-CRS genes have minimal effects on the appearance of the shrimps

SSS refers to how much white is on a shrimp, so grade and being pure or not are unrelated.

One of the discerning factors of PRL though is the "quality" of their color, some PRL look like their shell has been painted with a thick coat of color, some look worse than regular CRS


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

The shrimps in these two pictures are both SS grade, but its clear that one has much better color than the other



















Photos came from google image


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Correct it is color intensity not pattern with prl. There or high end prl that have SSS pattern ss pattern and s pattern . I currently have Ellen wangs e2 and they came with mostly s pattern one ss pattern. But they are great looking even so small and legs are devolving red legs


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Ellen wang's PRLs are stunning! She also shares many useful tips on Chinese shrimp forum

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd say grade is becoming less and less important with the prices, popularity and direction PRL are heading.

color intensity and quality is far more important to me now than grade.
you can see people selling SSS CRS in the FS section where the white is crap. 
There needs to be more education on what buyers/sellers should be looking for.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes prl is all about color not pattern


----------



## Doc4PC2 (Mar 2, 2014)

So, if you want to breed, for the top of the grade for CRS, should you be only breeding SSS grade CRS? or only breeding PRL to get the best grade that sells the highest and that are used in the CRS shows? 

If I breed an A with a SSS, will I get more SSS than A's? Or if I breed SSS with SSS will I mainly get only SSS fry? 

If I breed PRL with PRL, will I get SSS grade or more PRL? 

And it is better to have PRL or SSS? Which costs more to buy, SSS, or PRL?


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

The PRL SSS grade is by far the most expensive and highest grade of CRS. Said by many that PRL mainly has high grades of s and ss so the sss are rare for the PRL because it hasn't been mixed with other shrimps. (my guess is that maybe one of the other types of shrimp that was mixed with the PRL back in the old days contained more genetic constructions of the sss grade. Mixing with the PRL to produce the sss grade readily but sacrificed vibrant colors) So it's like 1 out of the hundreds being bred or maybe the thousands for a sss PRL shrimp. PRL can have all the grades listed as the CRS. PRL means original and strong, less culling and less off spring deaths. That is the real reason behind the price difference. The regular CRS holds only a portion of the PRL gene. Even though the PRL CRS is still considered weak due to a long history of inbreeding, they're believed to be holding up their colors and color gene many more years to come through more inbreeding as oppose to the cheaper off brand CRS that was mixed with something else along the way. Some say that the colors on the regular orphan CRS that their colors may only fade more further into inbreeding and selective breeding is a must! Then again for the PRL, you know that the color is there. You don't need to selectively breed to try and hold the color and cull off 25-50% of the off springs. Even the PRL culls will cost as much or even more than the regular sss grade CRS. I know that this thread is old but I needed to clear this up because it popped up while I was google researching.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Also would like to add that there are now 2 different types of PRL. 1st. The original Japanese pure red line which is consider the true PRL that produces little to none SSS grades. 2nd. Japanese PRL mixed with another type thus readily producing SS and SSS grades. These are believed to have more Japanese PRL genes than what was mixed so their color is very solid through years of trying to breed the mixed shrimps back with the Japanese PRL. Most are established and will not produce any other type of shrimp earning the PRL title. Almost exactly identical to the Japanese PRL but can and will produce SSS graded readily. These are worth only a fraction of the Japanese PRL but the regular CRS is worth a fraction of these.


----------

